

Ask HN: Does anybody have experience using Ubuntu 14.04 on a Macbook Pro? - agnivade

I have looked around in the internet and there are a couple of blogs showing how to do it. But there seems to be a lot of issues around it too. I dont want to buy a MBP and then regret because Ubuntu does not work on it.<p>How has your experience been ? If there are any good blog posts which has step by step instructions, that would be perfect.
======
merb
I have a Late 2013 Model and currently the support is really good as of know,
a year ago it was really screwed. The instructions are straight forward and
Arch Linux Wiki contains all the steps to resolve every issue.

~~~
agnivade
Thanks. Are you running 14.04 ?

